# Canadian Highway Department



## akjimny (Sep 24, 2011)

Just an observation and no insult intended to any Canadian members of the forum, but the Canadian Highway Department needs to learn about this new stuff they are using to pave highways in the rest of the world.  It's called asphalt.  Not tar and gravel, or just plain gravel.  That's old school.  They should really try this new fangled asphalt stuff.

As a sidebar, I now have two new rock chips in my windshield, courtesy of passing drivers and flying Canadian gravel.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 24, 2011)

Maybe that is why i do not want to go to canada


----------



## akjimny (Sep 24, 2011)

I'd go another way if there was one.  Unfortunately, the motorhome won't float up the Inside Passage.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 25, 2011)

use big innertubes and a big paddle  jk 
so the roads are not any better than 10 years ago


----------



## Pancanbob (Sep 25, 2011)

No need for inner-tubs & paddle... check this out... all you need is MONEY, and a lot of it!! 

http://www.terrawind.com/Pictures1 102web.jpg


----------



## LEN (Sep 25, 2011)

If you had the amount of hyway to work in the US with the tax base of Canada you would have mud hyways here. Really chip seal(what you are refer to) is a good way to keep up roads. Does the job with a smooth finish and good wear. AH as to wind screen I had to have both halves replaced when we got back.

LEN


----------



## akjimny (Sep 25, 2011)

Got two more rock chips today.

Len, I'm talking asphalt - hot, black gooey stuff, dumped out of a truck, spread by a machine and rolled flat with a big roller.  No loose stones until it starts to break up.  Something else the Canadian Highway Department could use is a bull dozer and a straight edge.  Push this hill here into that hole there and run the road in a straight line.

Bob, I don't think I would trust my motorhome on anything that close to the water.  That thing looks scary.  I saw a guy today with the right idea.  Had his RV and pickup on a flatbed trailer behind his semi truck.


----------



## try2findus (Sep 26, 2011)

Jimmy, quit scaring Randy.  I am still trying to talk him into bringing me to Alaska.


----------



## brodavid (Sep 26, 2011)

it is a trip everyone should take at least once,


----------



## C Nash (Sep 26, 2011)

Worth ever chip you get.  We drove it in 04 and even drove the toad all the way to prudoe bay,ice trucker road, and didn't even get a chip in MH or toad until we got back to Alabama.  Then got driver w/s on MH and w/s in toad


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Now Nash, I told you to call the ADoT and have them dirt roads paved.


----------



## akjimny (Sep 27, 2011)

Just wait 'til I get to the M&G and see what I have now!!!!!


----------



## Triple E (Sep 28, 2011)

Jimmy how many years have you been driving this highway?  Has something changed or our the Canadians not doing their job?


----------

